# 111 Gigapixel Picture



## PlzDuntBanMe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I don't know if this has been posted before or if you've seen it, but this is truly amazing!

http://www.sevilla111.com/default_en.htm

The picture was made with the Canon 5D mark II and a 400mm-lens.
It consists of 1.665 full format pictures with 21.4 mega pixel, which was
Recorded by a photo-robot in 172 minutes. The converting of 102 GB raw
Data by a computer with a main memory cache of 48 GB and 16 processors took
94 hours. The picture is the largest in the world.
Zoom in to see any particular building/object.
Also click the little pictures below


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

fake. the camera sensor or lens does not have that kind of resolution.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> fake. the camera sensor or lens does not have that kind of resolution.


+1

I couldn't find the barber anywhere. :dunno:


----------



## illrooster132 (Nov 19, 2009)

is not fake. it is an image that has been mounted several times to make that kind of resolution. like an hdr picture.


----------



## cristinaaloha (Jun 20, 2011)

May be the image is not fake but modified according to the features. I can't get the exact fault in that. But Pics are really amazing.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

illrooster132 said:


> is not fake. it is an image that has been mounted several times to make that kind of resolution. like an hdr picture.


HDR is an overlay of pictures. That does not make the resolution greater. The resolution is what it is from one picture.


----------



## PlzDuntBanMe (Mar 18, 2011)

Read this, it's how they did it.

http://www.sevilla111.com/comosehizo_en.htm


----------



## Johancab (Apr 5, 2011)

Kamdog said:


> +1
> 
> I couldn't find the barber anywhere. :dunno:


Lol you guys are funny! and wow thus pic is amazing, I thought my 1 - 1,5gig combo's was something............. :yikes:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

PlzDuntBanMe said:


> Read this, it's how they did it.
> 
> http://www.sevilla111.com/comosehizo_en.htm


blank.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Fake or not that's a nice view!


----------

